# Toy poodle breed in Southern CA



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am looking for a toy poodle breeder in CA ( los angeles )or NV.

My aunt wants a toy poodle since she love's Enzo so much. She wants a red toy also but most of the breeders I have seen are BYB.

Any colored toy is fine but I don't think she wants a black one.
I am looking for older dogs 2-3 maybe retired show dogs or breeders. 

If you know anyone with one please lmk


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

There is a breeder in San Diego called West Coast Poodles that breed reds-think they do toys and minis....website is minipoodle.com I believe. You might check them out. Don't know them so not a recommendation...just have seen their website.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know of a breeder, but it seems that the small poodles come up rather often here:

http://www.poodleclubsocal.com/

I mention it since you said you were looking for an older dog.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The only red Toys I know are from:
Calisa Kennels in Florida:
www.calisa.com 
941.475.4411

In California I would recommend:
Clarion Poodles 
Ann and Katherine Kennedy
[email protected]
209.368.9069 

I also see in California but don't know:
Hosanna Poodles
Patricia Stabler
951.928.0429


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

The dog does not need to be red really nor a puppy lol 

But thanks for the suggestions , I was looking for breeders that someone has actually got dogs from or knows. No out of state I don't think my aunt wants to spend extra money shipping.

I will check out Hosanna Poodles see what tehy say.

I also emailed Brandon from Melzano kennels to see what he says. 
Allan chambers has a toy he is showing so I will be sure to ask him at the santa barabara show see if he knows anyone with some older dogs or older puppies.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Would she intertain getting a rescue Poodle?

Clicky

Click <- Looks like a winner to me!

Clicky


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Would she intertain getting a rescue Poodle?
> 
> Clicky
> 
> ...


MISSY WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ?!?!????!!????!!


I like the sencond dog also but he is too big my aunt wants a toy and I think she rather get it from a breeder.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> MISSY WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ?!?!????!!????!!
> 
> 
> I like the sencond dog also but he is too big my aunt wants a toy and I think she rather get it from a breeder.


Lurking :behindsofa: I tend to piss people off when I post so I wait until I really, really REALLY want to comment haha!

It never hurts to browse the "want ads" this little Fifi looks cute. This one comes with a dress lol

Good luck on finding her a companion.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Lurking :behindsofa: I tend to piss people off when I post so I wait until I really, really REALLY want to comment haha!
> 
> It never hurts to browse the "want ads" this little Fifi looks cute. This one comes with a dress lol
> 
> Good luck on finding her a companion.


LMAO same reason I been MIA hahahahahah


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

You guys pissed each other off and stopped posting and now your happy to see each other... :quiet: L O L 
*Just kidddddingg.. but that would have been funny *

Keep posting! You both provide valuable information and strong opinions.
Plus you could win the contest and get free stuff  hehe


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

T o d d said:


> You guys pissed each other off and stopped posting and now your happy to see each other... :quiet: L O L
> *Just kidddddingg.. but that would have been funny *
> 
> Keep posting! You both provide valuable information and strong opinions.
> Plus you could win the contest and get free stuff  hehe


LOL 

I am on a flickr group and posted about finding a toy poodle and people went crazy on me because I said the rescue groups in my area are crazy. ( from my experiences its true ) And they went off on me ......

This is why I don't post much people get to emotional and too crazy over the internet for no reason. How can a computer show someone how I feel ? LMAO


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Roxy,

Have you tried Madeline, she is a toy breeder in the valley. She shows her toys and runs the southern california poodle rescue as well. A friend of a friend bought a toy poodle from her a year or two ago. I don't know if she has a website, but here's the rescue's link.
http://www.poodleclubsocal.com/poodlerescue/list.nhtml


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> LOL
> 
> I am on a flickr group and posted about finding a toy poodle and people went crazy on me because I said the rescue groups in my area are crazy. ( from my experiences its true ) And they went off on me ......
> 
> This is why I don't post much people get to emotional and too crazy over the internet for no reason. How can a computer show someone how I feel ? LMAO


Roxy,I don't think it had much to do with that at all.
I have seen enough of your posts to know that you can be pretty blunt and combative if needed.
Nothing wrong with that,it makes things more interesting.
And I know your intentions were good.
However..the written media is difficult, because the reader's frame of mind creates the tone for the writer, many times. Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> In California I would recommend:
> Clarion Poodles
> Ann and Katherine Kennedy
> [email protected]
> 209.368.9069


I know this thread is old now, but I'm happy to see these breeders recommended. I have come across their website a few times and thought how good it looked. If only they weren't a 5 hour flight away from here.  The new breeder I am talking to used one of their studs in her last breeding though, so I might end up having a slight connection to them!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I know this thread is old now, but I'm happy to see these breeders recommended. I have come across their website a few times and thought how good it looked. If only they weren't a 5 hour flight away from here.  The new breeder I am talking to used one of their studs in her last breeding though, so I might end up having a slight connection to them!


The Kennedys are wonderful; very nice.... very helpful. As a bonus they have fabulous Toy Poodles. If I were in the market for a Toy, I'd buy from them.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Darn it - Fifi is already gone !!!!!!:doh: LMAO or should I cry ??? 

Hey gals - if we all stop posting after we stroke somebody wrong way , than this forum will be ghost town LOL !!!!

The difference of opinion and civil debating is how we make important issues surface out and possibly resolved ! If nothing - it gives a "food for a thought" and at the end, the most important role of this forum should be education of a public about poodle breed and about responsible breeding and ownership. 

Everything else is a bonus


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Darn it - Fifi is already gone !!!!!!:doh: LMAO or should I cry ???
> 
> Hey gals - if we all stop posting after we stroke somebody wrong way , than this forum will be ghost town LOL !!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post Wishpoo  

Well I am waiting for my aunt to get her house and we will go from there. So the puppy search is on hold at the moment


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

hey roxy,

have you found any good toy breeders in southern california? my mom is interested in getting one, and most breeders seem to be in northern california :/


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I highly recommend getting in touch with Madeline at Poodle Rescue of Southern California. If you want to contact her, call her at 805-529-7405 - don't email. 

There is at least one sweet toy on the list now, but if you don't see the right fit, Madeline will know about others that are/will be available but are not yet on the list. 

In addition to running the poodle rescue, Madeline is a fantastic groomer (see Beau's pictures from his first groom). She's also listed as the Breeder Referral Contact at the Southern Cal Poodle Club. Her husband is a wonderful vet, too. Last time I was there, they had 30 (yes, 30!) poodles in the house. Amazing poodle people!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I highly recommend getting in touch with Madeline at Poodle Rescue of Southern California. If you want to contact her, call her at 805-529-7405 - don't email.
> 
> There is at least one sweet toy on the list now, but if you don't see the right fit, Madeline will know about others that are/will be available but are not yet on the list.
> 
> In addition to running the poodle rescue, Madeline is a fantastic groomer (see Beau's pictures from his first groom). She's also listed as the Breeder Referral Contact at the Southern Cal Poodle Club. Her husband is a wonderful vet, too. Last time I was there, they had 30 (yes, 30!) poodles in the house. Amazing poodle people!


I've been keep an eye out on this site. I didn't realize Madeline fostered most of the dogs in her home!! That is incredible - and almost unbelievable! (haha) I think my mom is leaning towards getting a puppy instead of a rescue, but I have directed her to this poodle rescue in the past. Thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------

